# Fibromyalgia for the win! :::headdesk:::



## Lauruffian (Jul 31, 2013)

My endo has ruled out my thyroid causing all of my (still worsening) symptoms, so I was sent to a rheumatologist. After a month, many blood tests, thorough exam, pressure point positive exam, etc., she is pretty confident I have fibromyalgia. This is what my GP, endocrinologist, and OB/GYN all also believed was the case when I saw them in the past 6 weeks. I started 30mg of Cymbalta last night. It'll take a few weeks to feel the positive effects. Whee!

My rheumatoid factor remains inexplicably high. I've had it checked 3 times in the last 3 months, and it's always been between 25-30 when normal range is 0-13. No doc has figured out why yet. My rheumatologist won't officially say "It's fibromyalgia" until I take one more antibody test that will look at the rheumatoid factor a little more closely.

Right now, I just want to feel better.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

Lauruffian said:


> My endo has ruled out my thyroid causing all of my (still worsening) symptoms, so I was sent to a rheumatologist. After a month, many blood tests, thorough exam, pressure point positive exam, etc., she is pretty confident I have fibromyalgia. This is what my GP, endocrinologist, and OB/GYN all also believed was the case when I saw them in the past 6 weeks. I started 30mg of Cymbalta last night. It'll take a few weeks to feel the positive effects. Whee!
> 
> My rheumatoid factor remains inexplicably high. I've had it checked 3 times in the last 3 months, and it's always been between 25-30 when normal range is 0-13. No doc has figured out why yet. My rheumatologist won't officially say "It's fibromyalgia" until I take one more antibody test that will look at the rheumatoid factor a little more closely.
> 
> Right now, I just want to feel better.


I hear you loud and clear. Life is passing by and no fun when in so much pain?

Have I asked you in the past if you use artificial sweetners? Have you gone gluten-free for 30 days plus to rule out inflammation caused by gluten intolerance? Do you use a lot of MSG in various foods that you purchase ready made?

When it comes to inflammation, this sort of thing has to be looked at closely as well.

And Rheumatoid Factor is "suggestive" of many things. Below you will find a link which may prove helpful.

http://www.nlm.nih.gov/medlineplus/ency/article/003548.htm


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm just going to warn you about withdrawl when you try to come off Cymbalta... I was on 60 for a few months and went down to 30, and later 20. everyhing was fine and the side effects were minimal on 20 (bad on higher doses). Between loss of insurance and generally not wanting to stay on Cymbalta, I tried to come off. It was bad. I got so dizzy I could not drive or really even move much. This went on for a week and I started to read up on it and some people said it went on for months. I could not deal with that, so I went back on. Eventually I started to take the pills apart and I have been working down for four months now. I am finally on 10 of those little balls that are in the pills. That's about 0.5 mg. I don't have issues anymore if I take meds late or miss a day, but eve on ~2 mg I was havong prblems. I'm thinking i will be off in 3 more weeks, but unfortunatly my symptoms cam back. I was on Cymbalta for anxiety but it actually did help many of my hypo and adrenal symptoms, which could be fibro too (undiagnosed). I hope it helps, but please be aware of how hard it is to get off of. If I'd known that I may not have started and instead tried other ways to relieve my symptoms (some people say fibro can be related to low functioning adrenals).


----------



## Koof (Nov 9, 2011)

I do want to add that I started feeling better in a week or so, but I saw the best results after a few months on Cymbalta.


----------



## Danniswirl (Feb 23, 2013)

Hi . I just Had to respond because I want you to make an educated decision about your health. Koof is head on!! Untreated or under treated thyroid conditions lead to adrenal issues (fatigue) and inflammation. You need to do research b4 starting this drug because it will only be a band aide. A lot of so called fibromyalgia has been misdiagnosed by doctors because they don't know a lot about adrenal fatigue. Your health will continue to get worse. You can heal. Check out your adrenals and support the adrenals if necessary. It will allow you to optimize thyroid and thus reduce inflammation. Check out the Ardenals/ thyroid forum on yahoo please!


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

I just had to respond about Cymbalta. I've been on it for years, at the max. dose of 120 mg.daily. It completely took away my FMS pain. However, me and my doctor wanted to cut my dose down recently, to 60mg. NO GO!!! Within 3 days, the FMS came back with a vengeance! I'm back on 120 mg. Does anyone ever get off this stuff??


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

http://www.fmnetnews.com/coping-resources/consumer-alerts/product-6

You can Google more resources.

Why such a big cut in the dose? Wouldn't it be better to wean off by small increments? I don't know anything about Cymbalta but wondered.

Incidentally, there is much research that Guifenisen is of a considerable help in fighting off pain relating to fibromyalgia.


----------



## ifthespiritmovesme (Jan 8, 2014)

Hi Andros - Thanks for your reply. Maybe the big decrease was because I am taking 2 60 mg.capsules. Was easy to eliminate one pill I suspect. However, I'll see him again on Feb 12, and see if we can try me taking 90 mg. Although I have had no problems with Cymbalta, I have been on it a long time. I'd truly like to see what meds I can cut down or eliminate once we get my thyroid issues straightened out. I suspect the majority of my problems are thyroid related. I have weird labs - low TSH, FT4 and FT3. All low. Really fighting for help there.

Thanks again for your reply. I hope to cut down to 90soon and try that.


----------

